#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Architekt in Deutschland

## HRStrategy

Unser Kunde, ein deutsches Handelsunternehmen, möchte einen Kreative Architect einstellen.

Mit Kreativität und Pragmatismus erschaffen Sie attraktive und wirtschaftliche Gewerbeimmobilien in denen Einkaufen und Arbeiten Spaß machen. Ob Neubau, Umbau oder Komplettsanierung – gemeinsam mit Ihnen machen wir jede neueröffnete Filiale zur sichtbaren Visitenkarte.
*Das zeichnet Sie sonst noch aus:*
Abgeschlossenes Architekturstudium (Dipl. Ing. / Master o. ä.)
Mehrjährige Berufserfahrung im Hochbau – bevorzugt mit Schwerpunkt Einzelhandel / Gewerbe
Sicherer Umgang mit gängigen Zeichenprogrammen
Erfahrung in der Projektentwicklung und -betreuung sowie in der umfassenden Bauherrenvertretung
Organisationstalent sowie Kommunikations- und Präsentationsstärke
Teamorientierung und Reisebereitschaft
*Ihre Aufgaben bei uns:*
Entwicklung und Realisierung von Projekten im Einzelhandel bzw. Filialbau auf Bauherrenseite
Bewertung von Mietobjekten und Filialerweiterungen im Hinblick auf techn. Belange und Erstellung von Konzepten in Zusammenarbeit mit Expansion und Vertrieb
Planung und Betreuung der unternehmenseigenen Bauobjekte in den Leistungsphasen 1 bis 7 der HOAI
Koordination aller internen und externen Planungsabläufe
Verantwortung für die technische Seite der Vertragsgespräche im Rahmen der Anmietung
*Das können Sie erwarten:*
Einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz in einem gesunden Unternehmen
Eine bedarfsgerechte und gründliche Einarbeitung
Mitarbeitereinkaufsrabatt in allen Filialen
Freiwillige soziale Leistungen wie betriebliche Altersvorsorge und vermögenswirksame Leistungen
Mit jährlich 30 bis 50 Filialneueröffnungen und rund 35.000 Mitarbeitern in 7 Ländern gehören wir zu den führenden Einzelhandelskonzernen in Europa.

Bitte senden Sie Ihren Lebenslauf in Deutsch an cv@hrstrategy.gr 

*Hrstrategy Human Resources Management Consultants*: Wir verpflichten uns, unseren Kunden den bestmöglichen Service und die beste Qualität zu bieten.

----------

